
How This Poster in a Women's Restroom at a Bar Cleverly Combats Sexual Assault - ssuda
http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/how-poster-womens-restroom-bar-cleverly-combats-sexual-assault-174370
======
jbmorgado
No, these posters only combat bad dates (but only for woman).

Guess what, men also go on bad dates and wish they could just go away from
them, but they are either too polite to just leave or they accept they come
out as idiots and just end it. They don't have your 3rd choice of getting
"Angela" to pretend for you to get you out of the situation without
accountability or social decency.

~~~
supercanuck
if only someone would think of the men!

~~~
mzw_mzw
Well said. Men are _never_ on bad dates or in awkward social situations they'd
like to get out of gracefully. Why, the very idea is just absurd.

~~~
supercanuck
You're right, it is such a problem that someone just hasn't mused up a
solution for it yet.

I'm glad this is getting the attention this issue deserves.

------
dudul
So now "Bad/awkward dates" = "sexual assault".

------
Mz
Good job totally fucking up their discreet little process for helping women
out of awkward situations by posting the fucking code word on the fucking
internet.

Y'all are A number one assholes to the max.

------
BoatyMcBoatface
An overwhelming amount of sexual offences are committed by men so it makes
sense to have this in the bathroom for potential victims. Sadly it's true that
some women will use this to get rid of bad dates.

